# Smoker will not turn on 40 inch Masterbuilt electric smoker Model#20075415



## Bdubbs10

Hello,
I have been having issues with my smoker for the passed year I believe my issue lies with the circuit board. I have changed out my digital control and replaced the element both parts from Masterbuilt. I am trying to buy the circuit board part#9907140048 but Masterbuilt and Appliance Factory Parts do not have them anymore. I currently stuck right now with a fairly new smoker and its not working :(. I believe the relay on my circuit board is bad but you never know. I can attached a picture of my circuit board as there may have been a small spark or fire along with the board getting slightly wet! 

Any help is appreciated!!!!
thank you


----------



## daveomak

There are aftermarket temp controllers that are "plug and play"....






						Electric Smoker Controller : Auber Instruments, Inc., Temperature control solutions for home and industry
					

Auber Instruments, Inc. : Electric Smoker Controller - PID Controllers SSRs & Contactors Auto gauges, EGT Boost Coffee Machine Kits Accessories Plug-n-Play Controller Sous Vide Cooking Smoker Controllers Timer, Counter, Tachometer Thermometer, Process Meter Temperature Sensors Enclosures (Boxes)...



					www.auberins.com
				




Auberins make good stuff.....   and they have a tech dep't to help also....


----------



## Bearcarver

My Goto guy for electrical problems with an MES (Masterbuilt) is 

 tallbm
 .
I'll try to draw him over to you.
If he doesn't show up, click on 

 tallbm
 , and send him a message.

Bear


----------



## smokerjim

check out tallbm's, never mind bear beat me to it.


----------



## jjpiv33

good video on upgrading your temp controller.


----------



## tallbm

Bdubbs10 said:


> Hello,
> I have been having issues with my smoker for the passed year I believe my issue lies with the circuit board. I have changed out my digital control and replaced the element both parts from Masterbuilt. I am trying to buy the circuit board part#9907140048 but Masterbuilt and Appliance Factory Parts do not have them anymore. I currently stuck right now with a fairly new smoker and its not working :(. I believe the relay on my circuit board is bad but you never know. I can attached a picture of my circuit board as there may have been a small spark or fire along with the board getting slightly wet!
> 
> Any help is appreciated!!!!
> thank you



Hi there and welcome!

I'm not sure you will be able to find an exact replacement board for your smoker.  You could gamble and try a different part for an MES like yours and hope it works but I wouldnt bet on it.

Now there IS an option that a number of us guys have applied and honestly makes your smoker 100X better than it ever was brand new.
The option is to do a simple rewire (yours is likely even simpler than my guide mentions) and to then use the $150 Auber PID plug and play controller.

Now you might ask "Why would I pay $150 when that is close to the cost of a new smoker?".  My answer is that for $150 you get the Auber PID and you get a better than new smoker!!!

These Auber PID controllers allow your smoker to hold within 1-3 degrees of your set temp.  They are super precise when dialed in!  No more temp swings!  You can now do bacon and sausage without fear of temp swings melting out the fat!  You now get a consistent even temp rather than an average temp!  The conversion to use a PID makes your smoker live sooo much longer since it is a way simpler machine than with all that crappy circuitry Masterbuilt has in the mix!

Your rewire would  be to take one of the braided red wires still in the smoker (that connected to the braided red wires in your picture) and connect it to the smooth black wire still in the smoker (not the smooth black wire in your picture).
You then take the other braided red in your smoker and connect it to the smooth white wire in your smoker (neither of the red braided or smooth white wires in your picture).
This now makes the MES plug feed power to the heating element WITH the over heating safety switch in the mix!

With this rewire u plug the MES into the Auber PID.  You plug the Auber PID into the wall socket.  You clip the Auber PID temp probe to one of your smoker racks and punch in a set temp.
The PID will now feed power to the MES heating element to hit and hold your set temp.  Boom, done!

My post here covers all of the details but that is the short of it all:





						MES Rewire Simple Guide - No Back Removal Needed!!!
					

Lately I've seen a number of posts about guys wanting to rewire their MES.  I had wanted to post a quick and simple guide for those out there that are curious or those that simply need to rewire but need a little assistance.  Well here goes.  Disclaimer:  When messing with electrical equipment...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				




Honestly man everyone who does the rewire and moves to a PID controller says the same thing. They say "I wish I would have done this sooner, this smoker is now amazing!"

One minor drawback, but not really... is that you will have to use the A-Maze-N Pellet Smoker (AMNPS) tray or tube and pellets to now generate smoke.  Most of us did that anyways and its a drastic improvement over feeding chips so not really a drawback lol.

I hope this info helps and ask all the questions you have :)


----------



## Braz

Do what tallbm says. I did it and now love my Masterbuilt smoker.


----------



## Steve H

Also, if you're handy enough. You can do the rewire as noted. But instead of spending 150.00 on the Auber. You can make your own PID controller for roughly a third of the price. There are a few here, including myself. That have done this.


----------



## chopsaw

The $150.00 for the Auber is well worth the money . If you're comparing price , make sure you know what the differences are .


----------



## JC in GB

I have a PID controller kit available for MES electric smokers up to 1250 Watts.

Cost is $90 + tax and shipping.

See attached pic and performance curve.


----------



## Bdubbs10

thank you guys so much I will look into there options!!!


----------

